# Hype-X Sling Bow



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

So I finally got around to finishing my sling bow. Here's how it turned out...





























I posted a vid in 'Members Videos' of me shooting it and explaining some of it's features. http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-62-hype-x-sling-bow-01/

It's my first vid ever, anywhere so let me know what you think of both the Sling Bow and any criticisms of the vid itself...

Cheers


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a cool rig.. and your video was great!

One thing you mentioned in the video, that made me have an interest in slingbows is where you stated that you have to make sure you are aligned properly.

This is making me think that the slingbow would help, like one of my training aids in a video of mine, with ensuring proper form when shooting a slingshot. In fact, this would be perfect for that....

I need to rig up a slingbow 

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job, looks factory made! Good video!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool buddy, nice to see you back in action...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome back Rapier, good looking slingbow!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great video, Rapier! Also good to see you on here again. I love the way you have the whisker biscuit hinged, that is very slick. Is it possible to mount the biscuit about 50 to 75 mm to the rear of where it is now? This is one of the best slingbows setups I've seen. I'm a tall dude with a long draw and I worry about having the point fall out of the biscuit or just the frame of the Slingshot(how I shoot).

Video was very well done! Keep it up. It's always good to put faces to the names and slingshots we see!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool set up you have made. I have never wanted to try a slingbow, but you kinda got me thinking. Good job on the video as well.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a great set-up


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

LVO said:


> Great video, Rapier! Also good to see you on here again. I love the way you have the whisker biscuit hinged, that is very slick. Is it possible to mount the biscuit about 50 to 75 mm to the rear of where it is now? This is one of the best slingbows setups I've seen. I'm a tall dude with a long draw and I worry about having the point fall out of the biscuit or just the frame of the Slingshot(how I shoot).
> 
> Video was very well done! Keep it up. It's always good to put faces to the names and slingshots we see!


Hi LVO, Yeah you could slide the whisker biscuit rearward but with this set up you can also loosen the coach bolt that clamps the forks and brace to the handle and move the entire front assembly rearward. I might end up having to do that, about 30mm should do, and then shorten the bands a little...

Cheers fellers


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I've done the whisker biscuit thing and honestly it slows down the arrow way too much AND it get damaged by the repeated hits from the major heavy bands you need to use to throw arrows.

I made another slingbow that uses leather as the arrow rest and it seems to be much better at retaining it's shape.

That being said, a whisker biscuit is the safest way to make a slingbow since it's full captured, it just need some support to make it last longer.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> I've done the whisker biscuit thing and honestly it slows down the arrow way too much AND it get damaged by the repeated hits from the major heavy bands you need to use to throw arrows.
> 
> I made another slingbow that uses leather as the arrow rest and it seems to be much better at retaining it's shape.
> 
> That being said, a whisker biscuit is the safest way to make a slingbow since it's full captured, it just need some support to make it last longer.


I'm not to sure what you mean Metro, I can see how it might slow the arrow down a bit but with the application of some string wax on the bristles she's pretty slick. Also this rig just moves out of the way as the rubbers make contact as shown in the video. It's a pretty sturdy lil' thing. I can't quite envisage a leather rest that would secure the arrow well enough to make a sling bow practical. I've seen sling bows where the arrow just sits in a groove but this seems fiddley to shoot as the arrow might drop off this kind of rest, great for a bow, not good for a sling bow. Could you post some pictures of your leather jobbie for us please mate. I'd love to have a look.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rapier said:


> I'm not to sure what you mean Metro, I can see how it might slow the arrow down a bit but with the application of some string wax on the bristles she's pretty slick. Also this rig just moves out of the way as the rubbers make contact as shown in the video. It's a pretty sturdy lil' thing. I can't quite envisage a leather rest that would secure the arrow well enough to make a sling bow practical. I've seen sling bows where the arrow just sits in a groove but this seems fiddley to shoot as the arrow might drop off this kind of rest, great for a bow, not good for a sling bow. Could you post some pictures of your leather jobbie for us please mate. I'd love to have a look.


Since you have to strong bands to launch arrows, the band and pouch often gets caught trying to shoot the arrow through the whiskers. It gets all tangled up and such.

I've done this same leather 'fork' design before hand cut but this is a mock up of a laser cut version I am working on. It works better with feather fletched arrows as this is type of arrow shooting rig is more akin to a recurve bow than a compound.

Here's what I mean:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:42160]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:42162]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:42161]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:42163]

In this way, the pouch/string nock will shoot past the fork and not be disturb, and the leather being supple but sturdy will lean away from the arrow as it's being fired. This type will also centre the arrow in the middle of the fork.

Unless the whisker biscuit is far enough away from the string's stopping point (like a starship design) or it has some kind of string stop (like on a spear gun), it will always take a beating on the return stroke of the rubber.

BUT I do like how yours moves out of the way, and technically yours isn't so much of a whisker biscuit, it's a far more superior arrow rest  Good work!!!

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

That's a great, simple little jigger right there Metro. Would certainly do in a pinch and no problem for target shooting but the reason I wanted the more secure hold on the arrow was for field practicality. You can do with that extra security when slaying zombies for example! :uhoh:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rapier said:


> That's a great, simple little jigger right there Metro. Would certainly do in a pinch and no problem for target shooting but the reason I wanted the more secure hold on the arrow was for field practicality. You can do with that extra security when slaying zombies for example! :uhoh:


For sure, running around with an arrow in your rest for hunting, security is key!

I just dig the the simplicity of a fork, less things to worry about  If we had perfect form, we wouldn't need rests would we!


----------

